# How to make a blue forest demon (video)



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Probably my most in-depth tutorial yet, for my most detailed and complicated prop... BERSTUK! See the how-to video below.























(as requested by Deoblo) Sculpting, PVC construction, painting, set design, UV lighting: all covered in this tutorial. Please have a watch and subscribe!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is such a wonderful creature.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful prop display Brad!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

The detail and presentation in the pictures are stunning!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Most Excellent! Thanks for sharing Brad.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Excellent prop Brad!


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Amazing work, and great detail in the haunt! You do some amazing things with "found" materials.


----------



## Fookie (Aug 27, 2007)

Awesome prop! Can you tell me what color you painted the Mustard Gas canisters? It appears to be Wildfire Visible Luminescent Paint in Brilliant Yellow. I need to paint some barrels and I've been leaning towards that paint. Thanks.


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Fookie said:


> Awesome prop! Can you tell me what color you painted the Mustard Gas canisters? It appears to be Wildfire Visible Luminescent Paint in Brilliant Yellow. I need to paint some barrels and I've been leaning towards that paint. Thanks.


Actually those were done before I discovered Wildfire - they're just neon spray paint from the hardware store I believe. I'd probably do them different now with some texture and a 2nd UV colour drybrushed on to give a rough/rusty look.


----------

